# Petrushka DVD/Blu Rays



## aaronlg

Can anyone recommend a good video recording of Petrushka? Of three DVD/Blu Rays I found on Amazon, this "Return of the Firebird" one was by far the highest-rated:

https://www.amazon.com/Return-Firebird-Petrushka-Scheherazade/dp/B00006L74J

I believe I watched a low-quality YouTube upload of this version. The staging looked great, but the camera work seemed disappointing. It was too far zoomed in (especially since it wasn't widescreen), had too many cuts and pans away from the dancers, and too many creative camera angles. I could maybe live with it if it's the best option and audio/video quality were high on the actual DVD.

I also saw this one on YouTube, which seems to be a much better performance of the same staging, but I can't tell if it's for sale anywhere:






It seems bizarre such a major and visually-appealing work would have so few options available.


----------



## adriesba

There are some videos on YouTube, two performances I think. You would think that there would be more videos and commercial releases considering this is one of Stravinsky's most popular scores, but overall, the lack of video material doesn't surprise me. This is likely due to the moor, a problematic character that probably wouldn't go past most audiences today without stern criticism.


----------



## aaronlg

I figured the moor might have something to do with it... I went ahead and bought a used copy of that "Return of the Firebird" for now. It was cheap, and should be fine as long as the video quality is good.


----------

